# Log Strainer On Deso at Coal Creek



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

neubs - Thanks for posting this, I've moved it to the safety alerts section.

-AH


----------



## mickeykreg (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up. We launch next week.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

We just took off on the 11th. We also scouted Coal Creek, but did not see the massive log until rowing past it. Luckily, we all planned our lines to pull left after the main rapid so it didn't end up being a problem for us.


----------



## alisonmw (Jul 17, 2018)

We took out on the 12th and the log was becoming more visible (especially the roots sticking up close to the center of the river) as the water is dropping daily. Still quite the hazard as you don't see it from the scout and not till you're fairly close.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

We floated past the log on 8/13. It is on the right at the lower end of the rapid. If the left run remains open, take it and there should be no problems.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks so much, sure getting excited for our September 28 launch!


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Strainer in lower right side of Coal Creek rapid viewed from downstream.


----------

